# Nuovo DEV italofono!

## Dhaki

Ebbene si, come riportato dalla GWN, il team di Gentoo si avvale oggi di un nuovo sviluppatore per le categorie Apache, PHP e webapps. Italofono e non italiano perché ticinese (Svizzera neh...). 

Un grande ip-ip-urrà quindi al mio amico Luca Longinotti (aka CHTEKK)!

Buona fortuna Luca   :Very Happy: .

P.S: quindi per qualsiasi problema con Apache/PHP prima di leggere la doc si va da lui mi raccomando, che così é felice molto!

----------

## llongi

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ebbene si, come riportato dalla GWN, il team di Gentoo si avvale oggi di un nuovo sviluppatore per le categorie Apache, PHP e webapps. Italofono e non italiano perché ticinese (Svizzera neh...). 
> 
> Un grande ip-ip-urrà quindi al mio amico Luca Longinotti (aka CHTEKK)!
> 
> Buona fortuna Luca  .

 

Grazie mille!  :Smile: 

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> P.S: quindi per qualsiasi problema con Apache/PHP prima di leggere la doc si va da lui mi raccomando, che così é felice molto!

 

Beh, circa... Leggete prima la doc e poi passate su #gentoo-apache su irc.freenode.net, dove c'è sempre qualcuno pronto ad aiutare (e se non sapete bene l'inglese, query in IRC e via  :Wink:  ).

----------

## silian87

Compilmenti... e' un bel impegno.. ammirevole   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Beh, circa... Leggete prima la doc e poi passate su #gentoo-apache su irc.freenode.net, dove c'è sempre qualcuno pronto ad aiutare (e se non sapete bene l'inglese, query in IRC e via  ).
> 
> 

 

Si si... inizia a tremare   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

compliementoni anche da parte mia : ci voleva uno svizzero nel team dei developer   :Wink: 

in bocca al lupo!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## oRDeX

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

buon lavoro   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

auguroni  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Complimenti ed in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia!  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Complimentoni e auguroni di buon lavoro!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guglie

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> compliementoni anche da parte mia : ci voleva uno svizzero nel team dei developer   

 

veramente qualche svizzero c'era già  :Wink: 

cmq ancora complimenti e buon lavoro CHTEKK   :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   compliementoni anche da parte mia : ci voleva uno svizzero nel team dei developer    
> 
> veramente qualche svizzero c'era già 
> 
> cmq ancora complimenti e buon lavoro CHTEKK  

 

si è vero ci ho pensato dopo che avevo postato. beh fa niente...ce ne vuole sempre uno in più   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Buon lavoro allora!  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Urca, auguroni ed in bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> Beh, circa... Leggete prima la doc e poi passate su #gentoo-apache su irc.freenode.net, dove c'è sempre qualcuno pronto ad aiutare (e se non sapete bene l'inglese, query in IRC e via  ).

 

Ehi, tra la doc e l'IRC c'é la ricerca nel forum  :Exclamation: 

In bocca al lupo, l'impegno é notevole... sottoscrivo quanto detto da sillian87, ammirevole   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Dhaki, adesso tocca a te  :Razz: 

----------

## llongi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. Dhaki, adesso tocca a te 

 

Io gliel'ho già detto...  :Wink: 

Comunque ancora una volta grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Complimenti complimenti complimenti.... ed in bocca al codadilupo (ehmm, "al lupo",  :Laughing: )

Quindi ora, quando apache e php non funzionano sappiamo a chi dobbiamo dare la colpa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## PXL

grandioso!!! grande chtekk, vorrà dire che sabato prossimo all'incontro TiLug paghi da bere!!!

----------

## luna80

 *PXL wrote:*   

> grandioso!!! grande chtekk, vorrà dire che sabato prossimo all'incontro TiLug paghi da bere!!!

 

infatti! ben detto!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   P.S. Dhaki, adesso tocca a te  
> 
> Io gliel'ho già detto... 
> 
> Comunque ancora una volta grazie a tutti! 

 

Ma mi sa proprio tanto...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Guglie

 *PXL wrote:*   

> grandioso!!! grande chtekk, vorrà dire che sabato prossimo all'incontro TiLug paghi da bere!!!

 

eheh, ecco la miglior pubblicità per l'incontro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

tanti auguri e... buon lavoro   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

